# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Camboya expulsará a un ecologista español que se opuso a la construcción de una presa

## Jonasino

> Le han detenido y le obligarán a abandonar el país tras no haberle renovado su visado
> 
>    MADRID, 23 Feb. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
>    Las autoridades de Camboya se disponen a expulsar del país al ecologista español Alejandro González Davidson, fundador de la ONG local Mother Nature, muy activa en una campaña contra la construcción de una prensa en el valle de Areng (suroeste del país).
> 
>    Una portavoz del Ministerio español de Asuntos Exteriores y de Cooperación ha confirmado a Europa Press que el Gobierno camboyano le ha detenido y se dispone a expulsarlo del país, ya que su visado ha caducado y las autoridades del país no se lo han renovado.
> 
>    El Ministerio camboyano del Interior ha precisado a través de un portavoz que la expulsión se hará esta misma tarde, según precisa el diario local 'The Phnom Penh Post'. "Tenemos el derecho de llevarle ante la justicia y encarcelarle de uno a tres meses, pero no lo haremos", ha subrayado este portavoz, identificado como el general Khieu Sopheak.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.europapress.es

----------

